# Eddy Curry's Contract (Insurance)...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Curry's missed a lot of games the past few seasons and especially this season due to some type of injury or another. I know he's recovering from surgery at the moment but does anyone know why the insurance on his contract is never brought up? Does he have insurance on it? Cuttino Mobley is so valuable right now because as part of his injury (career-ending injury), his insurance covers 85% of the deal. It was also rumored earlier in the season that the reason the Rockets did not want McGrady to play was because his insurance would kick in and cover the deal if he missed more than 41 games. If this is how it works, Curry could draw a lot more interest toward the deadline if teams don't have to pay him for this year. Does anyone have any info on the matter?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that insurance companies refused to cover Curry's contract because he wouldn't undergo testing to determine if he had a serious heart condition. I'm looking for a reliable source to confirm this, but as far as I know he was deemed uninsurable because of the very real possibility that he could just keel over and die due to a bad heart.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

curry's contract is insured...just not his heart, every nba contract is insured but they dont have to cover pre-existing conditions. for instance when the knicks traded for Qrich 4 kurt thomas Zeke Thomas demanded all of his paperwork , but when the suns couldn't deliever it all Isiah threatened to pull out of the trade so the suns sent Nate in exchange for dijon thompson 21st pick for 52nd...all because Quentin's back wasn't covered in his contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> curry's contract is insured...just not his heart, every nba contract is insured but they dont have to cover pre-existing conditions. for instance when the knicks traded for Qrich 4 kurt thomas Zeke Thomas demanded all of his paperwork , but when the suns couldn't deliever it all Isiah threatened to pull out of the trade so the suns sent Nate in exchange for dijon thompson 21st pick for 52nd...all because Quentin's back wasn't covered in his contract.


But insurances were made aware of Mobley's pre-existing heart condition before he signed with the Rockets and yet his tab is being picked up by his insurance. Why not Curry's especially when the reason he is missing games isn't because of his heart but leg injuries?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> But insurances were made aware of Mobley's pre-existing heart condition before he signed with the Rockets and yet his tab is being picked up by his insurance. Why not Curry's especially when the reason he is missing games isn't because of his heart but leg injuries?


mobley's heart was not considered serious and it took years to get to the point of seriousness ...curry's situation was different if not monitored its life threatening....but the insurance will pick up curry's deal if he misses a season and then the next 41 games the following season, as long as the reason is not his heart....mobley is not coming back so he essentially has a medical retirement.


----------

